# Test prices



## event462 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm still new to this forum still and have a question. I can get a 5 week supply of test for $90. I think it's a good deal but I'm not sure. I'm getting it from someone I completely trust. I THINK he also said Win would run me about the same. I've never ran a cycle so I just don't have enough knowledge.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2014)

event462 said:


> Hey guys, I'm still new to this forum still and have a question. I can get a 5 week supply of test for $90. I think it's a good deal but I'm not sure. I'm getting it from someone I completely trust. I THINK he also said Win would run me about the same. I've never ran a cycle so I just don't have enough knowledge.



Price is the least important factor.  If you can't trust someone to jack you for cash how can you trust them with your health?


----------



## event462 (Feb 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Price is the least important factor.  If you can't trust someone to jack you for cash how can you trust them with your health?



I'm just curious because when I look at all the different sites that are supposedly "legit" they show test usually for around $30-40 for 100mg. I trust him completely but how do you know what's fair with something like this?


----------



## chicken wing (Feb 8, 2014)

Why do you trust him so much? You trust him with your life?


----------



## event462 (Feb 8, 2014)

chicken wing said:


> Why do you trust him so much? You trust him with your life?



I've known him about 5 years and we have ran in the same circle for even longer. We both do mma and when you spar with someone really hard you tend to really get to know them.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 8, 2014)

Most guys are out to make money.  Unless he's brewing, you can guarantee there's a mark up.  Also, 5 weeks of test is dose dependent.  5 weeks for you.may be 1000mg, whereas 5weeks for me is 5000mg.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 8, 2014)

It would depend on what ester the test is, what strength, and what dose your "5 week cycle" would consist of to be able to tell you if you are getting ripped off...OR, maybe hes getting ripped off, so hes not ripping you off...but then again...wait, actually ...I thought there was no price talk on UGB?!?!? Our rules are fuked!


----------



## event462 (Feb 8, 2014)

Popeye said:


> It would depend on what ester the test is, what strength, and what dose your "5 week cycle" would consist of to be able to tell you if you are getting ripped off...OR, maybe hes getting ripped off, so hes not ripping you off...but then again...wait, actually ...I thought there was no price talk on UGB?!?!? Our rules are fuked!



Damn! Did I break a rule? If so, sorry! I'm still new to all of this!


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 8, 2014)

My balls itch


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2014)

Popeye said:


> It would depend on what ester the test is, what strength, and what dose your "5 week cycle" would consist of to be able to tell you if you are getting ripped off...OR, maybe hes getting ripped off, so hes not ripping you off...but then again...wait, actually ...I thought there was no price talk on UGB?!?!? Our rules are fuked!



Look what forum you are in....


----------



## Popeye (Feb 8, 2014)

I added in the last part as a shortened version of what I had to say and I do know what section Im in...the new member in this other thread gets torn the fuk apart ..but would have been fine if he happened to post in the "correct section" of the board???... http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10930-Has-anyone-ordered-from-them ...Im currently typing up a FLAME that will address how I feel about the rules here lately...not that anyone should give a fuk, that I could give a fuk, if they gave a fuk...


----------



## musclebird (Feb 8, 2014)

event462 said:


> Hey guys, I'm still new to this forum still and have a question. I can get a 5 week supply of test for $90. I think it's a good deal but I'm not sure. I'm getting it from someone I completely trust. I THINK he also said Win would run me about the same. I've never ran a cycle so I just don't have enough knowledge.


 man the way you ask that i think you need to do some more research before you even consider using any for of AAS


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah you need more research. Also it helps to post what doses and what kind of test youre looking at


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2014)

Yea who the fuk would sell test for 5 week? That tells me that you are just going to do what your buddy says to do and that's bad. You need research the compound you are going to use. Does your buddy also have an AI for you? What about your pct you should always build your cycle backwards meaning get your pct first then you have it, then purchace your AI and then your compounds. Make sure you have a clear plan for your self, I actually go to wall mart and buy myself a personal planner and I write in all down. I know it sound dumb but you always have something to look at and you know what your supposed to take on that day.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 8, 2014)

Im guessing if its 5wks its 2 pins a wk and gear is 250mg a shot.. sounds like a good newb start to a cycle.. price is marked up im sure for test.. but street value its prob decent..


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 8, 2014)

You really want to learn about what your putting into your body before you do anything. Its so ez to **** yourself not knowing what your doing bud, I did, a lot of us have. I would be doing you a dis service by not telling you if your asking about 5wks worth then your not ready. Take some time tell your buddy to get fuked b/c he is either doesn't care about you or has no fuking clue which is  most likely if he is your buddy . Join us friend start by posting a introduction in the new members if you have not already (I am catching up on threads) . READ THE RULES. And hang out on the boards reading up on the topics your interested in and you will learn the basics fast, make some friends and ask some questions before you know it you will understand and be where you want to be

good luck


----------



## event462 (Feb 8, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> You really want to learn about what your putting into your body before you do anything. Its so ez to **** yourself not knowing what your doing bud, I did, a lot of us have. I would be doing you a dis service by not telling you if your asking about 5wks worth then your not ready. Take some time tell your buddy to get fuked b/c he is either doesn't care about you or has no fuking clue which is  most likely if he is your buddy . Join us friend start by posting a introduction in the new members if you have not already (I am catching up on threads) . READ THE RULES. And hang out on the boards reading up on the topics your interested in and you will learn the basics fast, make some friends and ask some questions before you know it you will understand and be where you want to be
> 
> good luck



Thanks brother, that's some good advice. I did make sure to post an intro. I see alot of people who are just posting and you have no idea who they are. Also, I've been looking at alot of other forums and I've noticed that there are a TON of people from other sites who tend to rip people off over here. That's why I love how you guys tend to call them out! As far as my cycle, I've decided to hold off for a bit till I get a better foundation of strength and muscle going with a loss of fat naturally. I also figure that it wont hurt to keep reading here daily to bone up on some knowledge!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 8, 2014)

Good on yah bro . Take your time hit some goals then once you have learned the basics and made some friends here you will have no issues running a clean solid safe cycle . We all started somewhere you are really fortunate to be starting with us I can speak for the entire board in saying we care about each other and only lift each other up (besides all the trash talk) but that's in fun. People with shitty agendas or negative attitudes don't last long here .

Welcome again hit me up if I can help I will


----------



## 502 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yea, depends on mood if you're allowed to say certain things. I said something in shout one day and got told not to, even though others say lab names that are well known all the time... I just keep my mouth shut now. not worth the drama


----------



## DF (Feb 8, 2014)

Popeye said:


> I added in the last part as a shortened version of what I had to say and I do know what section Im in...the new member in this other thread gets torn the fuk apart ..but would have been fine if he happened to post in the "correct section" of the board???... http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10930-Has-anyone-ordered-from-them ...Im currently typing up a FLAME that will address how I feel about the rules here lately...not that anyone should give a fuk, that I could give a fuk, if they gave a fuk...



The UNCENSORED forum has it's own set of rules.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9113-Steroid-Underground-Forum-Rules


----------



## snake (Feb 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Yea who the fuk would sell test for 5 week? That tells me that you are just going to do what your buddy says to do and that's bad. You need research the compound you are going to use. Does your buddy also have an AI for you? What about your pct you should always build your cycle backwards meaning get your pct first then you have it, then purchace your AI and then your compounds. Make sure you have a clear plan for your self, I actually go to wall mart and buy myself a personal planner and I write in all down. I know it sound dumb but you always have something to look at and you know what your supposed to take on that day.



Agree! A program not well marked out. 5 weeks of any Test is not a good program. Personally, even a light dose at 5 weeks I was not seeing any gains with 400mg Test Cyp.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 8, 2014)

I like when Popeye goes on a rant...shit  gets done.

Its how we got the edit button.

Popeye pls start your rant anytime.


----------

